# Oooh blue or pink!! 12+5



## Buttercupbabi

Let me know your guesses. 
Ill update in 8 weeks haha xx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180612-140932_Gallery.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 67


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Anyone? :(


----------



## ReverieHeart

I think it's a boy


----------



## winterbabies3

Id say boy as well....nub seems to be pointing up..


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aah thanks for replying ladies, im thinking boy as well xx


----------



## imaginary8x

I think boy as well.


----------



## calliebaby

Boy


----------



## ClairAye

Boy guess here too. :)


----------



## AmberR

I guess boy!


----------



## Blessedwithh3

Boy guess


----------



## AsheBro

LOL I was gonna say girl. But i'm literally always wrong with these, and everyone seems to think boy. x)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

I was thinking girl too :) Seems quite long and flat to me:) Any other pics??


----------



## Buttercupbabi

6lilpigs said:


> I was thinking girl too :) Seems quite long and flat to me:) Any other pics??

Aah yay! Love the girl guesses, its giving me hope haha!
No unfortunately thats the only pic i got, wouldnt stop wriggling around :cloud9:


----------



## 221alexandra

boy


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aah thanks for the reply :) find out in 2 weeks - I cannot wait!

BabyandBump are the only site who have guessed boy - every other site have said girl! I just dont think the nub is shown properly as the baby is actually turned slightly.

My youngest really want a brother and my eldest kinda wants a sister and 18 weeks and I'm actually not bothered about the gender anymore, weirdly enough I have totally swayed the other way and leaning more wanting another boy! xxx


----------



## bbbbbbb811

:pink:


----------



## Take2

Boy


----------



## LoveBubble16

I think girl xx


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Updated**

We are team blue :blue: 

Woo xx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180806-140645_Gallery.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## winterbabies3

Congratulations!!


----------



## ClairAye

Congrats! :D


----------

